# Range Estimation Formula



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Twinkly, try this formula, it has worked out to within +/-2 miles with my Mustang

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/rough-idea-expected-range-13568.html




Twinkly_Violet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to build an electric vehicle next month. From my proposal, I have to estimate range according to my battery consumption. Reffering to other electric vehicle consultant, I have their range estimation togther with their battery consumption. I have calculate the range according to your formula:
> range[km]=250 x capacity[kWh] / (mass[kg]^0.6) -or-range[miles]=250 x capacity[kWh] / (mass[lbs]^0.6) Unfortunately, there are differences between my calculation (referring to your formula) and the range estimated by ev consultant is far difference with 50km lost. The consultant have their own simulation software to run this situation.
> My question is, how did you get the constant value; 250 and power of 0.6? It was so much difference from your formula calculation and the ev consultant simulation....Thank you


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Hi Twinkly, try this formula, it has worked out to within +/-2 miles with my Mustang
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/rough-idea-expected-range-13568.html


for such a simple formula, it actually gels pefectly with the professional estimation of range I had done. What I like about it is that I tend to get better than rated mileage out of my cars because of my driving techniques. So if you increase your car's mileage based on YOUR driving habits, you get a better range.. Again, also gels well with the estimation. It'll be interesting to see how accurate this simple formula is once I'm up and running in my conversion.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Twinkly_Violet said:


> range[miles]=250 x capacity[kWh] / (mass[lbs]^0.6)


I find this highly suspect. It suggests that my S10 will get 111 miles range, when all other calculations I've done suggest closer to 80 miles at 100% DOD.


----------

